# Questions about puppy worming and cough?



## Kaiju (Mar 26, 2012)

We just got our little fella last week and his 1st vet appointment was Saturday, two days ago. He is healthy and perfect except for two parasites (roundworms and coccidia). So, he has two wormers. One was given at the office, and I give another dose in 2 weeks (for the roundworms I believe) the other is given daily for two weeks (for the other). 

Saturday evening he developed a dry cough... and it seems like hacks something up and then swallows is back down. I am sure it's related to the roundworms, but I am wondering how long this coughing should last after the initial wormer dose was given? Or does this mean he's continued to be infected? It's only been two days but the cough worries me that new worms will be growing in his belly and I wasn't sure how long the initial dose continues to kill new ones. :suspicious:

Thanks for any help!


----------



## deanniey (Mar 29, 2012)

sounds more like kennel cough than worms


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I agree with the above post. Your pup likely has a URI, dogs do not cough because of a roundworm or coccidia infestation.


----------



## yurikahanachi (Apr 1, 2012)

Agree, it's probably kennel. My dog once got this problem too


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

my vote goes to kennel cough too.


----------



## Bigwood (Sep 12, 2021)

It happens often after I deworm a pup. Out of a litter I will always get one or two pups with that dry cough. Will in 24 hours


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

This thread is over a decade old and none of the posters are active anymore. Please feel free to participate in current discussion or start your own thread, but I'm closing this one to further replies.


----------

